# Mutant Pygos and Serras



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I know most of us take pride in our own Ps and as well as others. But within the shoal, some of us have mutated/deformed Ps that we keep on the under and hardly talked about. This post is for the unmentioned ones.

Heres my 1 eyed RB I call "CYCLOPS"









Another


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Nice photos Rhomzilla.


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

Cyclop's is damn white!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Al,

Has cyclops turned dark yet?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

nice photos al


----------



## baby_dragon (Mar 12, 2003)

Ouch. To even think about having you eye bitten off...


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

Sweet yeah the different fish are hardly talked about, its kind like frowned on lol or something.. but almost part of every tank.

MAD


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

HOLLYWOOD said:


> Al,
> 
> Has cyclops turned dark yet?


Arnold, not yet. For some reason hes one of the 2 that looks all gold in color. 3 of them have nice and propper color on their bellies. The last 3 big ones are really dark!! Darker than my Rhom even!!!

Heres a pix...


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Very nice, RZ








Cyclops does look a bit odd, with that pale coloration, though....


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

A real freak, nice!


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

This is not the first time i have seen that color RBP, there are quite a few piranhas that almost look bronze. completely different coloration from standard reds, could this be another color variant?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Very nice, RZ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I've always wondered if he is an RB cause he's mostly gold all the time.. more so, he's probably a hybrid or inbred.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

u really got a really nice setup al..


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Thanks Raf!!!














I've yet to see your badass Caribas!!!


----------



## J-MENACE (Mar 28, 2003)

HEY I LIKE YOUR PIRANHAS.
CYCLOPES LOOKS LIKE THE TERMINATOR WHEN HIS ROBOT FACE SHOWS. :smile:


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Enjoy this genetic defect.


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

Poor guy looks all cramped up Frank. Thats a compressed Nattereri?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Yeah Frank.. Is that just the camera, or does he really look smooshed?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

just call him stubby...


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

That is how he is built......very compacted. I call him bent nose for good reason. Very short distance on fins if you look closely including adipose and anal fin.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

hastatus said:


> That is how he is built......very compacted. I call him bent nose for good reason. Very short distance on fins if you look closely including adipose and anal fin.


 I see what your talking about. But this is from deformality right? Or is it another P specie hardly talked about.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Another weirdo!

Any other genetic defect to show us Frank?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

This is a genetic defect on this P. nattereri. I'll look in my bottles for other deformities to show you. I believe I may have one other one, not much different than the one displayed here, just a larger head.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

hastatus said:


> This is a genetic defect on this P. nattereri. I'll look in my bottles for other deformities to show you. I believe I may have one other one, not much different than the one displayed here, just a larger head.


 I'd like to see that.. a big-headded piranha.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

like that goldfish we saw in hayward! show them your bashed in nose red bellie hahaha... my cariba got the biggest pimple on his chin.... he looks like a witch


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> like that goldfish we saw in hayward! show them your bashed in nose red bellie hahaha... my cariba got the biggest pimple on his chin.... he looks like a witch


 That bashed in nosed RB looks normal now. Think it got bashed sometime during the trip back from Oregon.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> RhomZilla Posted on Apr 8 2003, 08:20 PM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> QUOTE (hastatus @ Apr 8 2003, 10:39 AM)
> This is a genetic defect on this P. nattereri. I'll look in my bottles for other deformities to show you. I believe I may have one other one, not much different than the one displayed here, just a larger head.
> ...


 Enjoy


----------



## Netmancer (Mar 10, 2003)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH I think I'm going to go cry myself to sleep


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

WHOA!!!






















Looks prehistoric!!


----------



## acidsurvivor (Feb 7, 2003)

Woah, that is what I call a deformed piranha Frank.


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

yikes weid... and there is nothing wrong with a one eyed piranha now guys


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

weird...were these p's your franks?if so how long did they live?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

The one in color is still alive, that photo was taken about 2 months ago. You can see its ontogeny here by scrolling down: Red Piranha. The other fish is in formalin was about 2 years old and was featured in NG Explorer.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

i would love to see those special of ng..find them interesteing..one more question on another thread we were talking about two headed fish..have you ever encountered a pirana with two heads?or ever heard of it?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I'd like to know also, if there were any 2 headed piranha. If a 2 headded Arrow, snake, human can be exsist.. I think it can be possible also in the piranha world.


----------



## bgshortys (Apr 7, 2003)

those are pretty sweet pics. I went to some crappy pet store once and this guy tried to sell me a 4" one eyed piranha for full price.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> RhomZilla Posted on Apr 9 2003, 06:51 AM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> I'd like to know also, if there were any 2 headed piranha. If a 2 headded Arrow, snake, human can be exsist.. I think it can be possible also in the piranha world.


 Never seen one. In the last 40 plus years, I have seen many strange red-bellies piranas, some having a huge head profile like the one specimen by Knifeman very bull doggish, but on a scaled down version of 1 1/2 inch TL specimen. I could not get the store to sell it because it was so odd looking, even when I offered a $100 for it. When I used to be sent baby nattereri in bulk (200-300 fry), I would sort out the odd ones. There was usually, 9 or more mixed in that were unique. Those I sorted out and put in own aquarios. Some lived, most were eaten by the stronger ones. The ones that had less spotting were normally attacked and eaten as well. This process is known as natural selection.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

hastatus said:


> This process is known as natural selection.


 AKA.. Survival of the Fittest!!!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

These next 2 are not piranas, but anyone care to venue a guess what they are? I'll post answer later (on cheating by looking at image properties, make it honest. LOL):


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

next pic:


----------



## Netmancer (Mar 10, 2003)

Ummmm...goldfish!







Kinda looks like the head of an arro on the first one, not sure about the second though


----------



## Outie (Feb 19, 2003)

I'll take a guess with the first picture being a paraya barracuda.... second picture no idea. Those are dead and in jars correct?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Yes, they are nice and dead.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I'd say payara for the first pic as well (but it could also be one of those weird, monsterous, but tiny deep sea fish, magnified 100x...)
I don't know about the second one.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

First pic is not known as payara, though I have seen that name crop up for this species. The proper name is Pirandirá and yes is indeed Hydrolycus scomberoides.

The 2nd fish and I will give you a clue is a catfish with some narly teeth.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I also have a test page for you all to look at. It is a pirana, but can you tell me what it is? I know already.What is this pirana?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

geez me stumped on the second pic..


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> thePACK Posted on Apr 9 2003, 09:51 PM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> geez me stumped on the second pic..


 2nd photo is Belodontichthys dinema, the Malaysian toothed catfish.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

hastatus said:


> > thePACK Posted on Apr 9 2003, 09:51 PM
> > --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> > geez me stumped on the second pic..
> 
> ...


 must make a search for this fish on the net..i never seen one..thanks frank


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Here you go:Catfish


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Damn.. could've fooled me on the first pix. I had a strong feeling that it was close to a Sabertooth Barracuda.
I had no clue on the 2nd one.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

hastatus said:


> Here you go:Catfish


 thank you frank ..







once again you are the man....i especially like your drawing they are very nicely done..did you take classes?or natural talent


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> thePACK Posted on Apr 11 2003, 03:37 AM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> QUOTE (hastatus @ Apr 10 2003, 05:23 PM)
> Here you go:Catfish
> ...


That drawing was made on an old mac classic computer, which I still own but no longer use (obviously)







.

My drawing skills need a lot of work (self-taught), but my favorite drawing I created would have to be Hydrocynus vitatus a colored-pencil drawing, shown here:


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

self-taught ..very nice..good detail..


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Thank you for the kind words. Just a bit of ego enhancement, I once painted several murals for a pet store in Ventura, California of which I still have prints of in video form. If I get a chance I will download them so that you all can see them. I do have some painted ones here that I will sometime tomorrow make a jpeg to post here if you are interested in seeing them.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

That´s the uglyest piranha ever seen!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

sweet..yeah i like to see other drawing..


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Yeah Frank, lets see your other talented side.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Wood carved and painted.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

painted on canvass S. rhombeus.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

painted on canvas Wimple Piranas


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Last one for today. Sorry blury photos, took them quickly w/o paying attention to focus. Time constraints.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Had time to take one last one.....hopefully this one is in focus. I painted this for my daughters levi jacket. She wore it all the time until finally it fell apart. I saved the images I painted on the back of it and pinned it up in the fish room.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Damn Frank, those look stunning!
Very nice


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Im impressed, Frank!!!! Maybe the next time you can't find a pix of something your trying to describe to us, you can draw it for us instead. Im sure your drawings would make an excellent substitute.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

nice pics I hope one day I can have a piranha that is special like these, but it has to be born like that otherwise I would feel terrible if someone did that to a p.

Frank I like your art I want to be able to draw a decent piranha someday lol.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very very nice..frank


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Thank you for the compliments. When I first began my work on piranas, I drew many pencil versions from specimens. All these are free hand and not stenciled. My pencil drawings actually show more detail and will load this up in the next day or two.

prose: that pirana was born that way, if you visit the OPEFE site under P. nattereri you can see its transformation from larvae to this larger adult stage.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

hastatus said:


> Enjoy this genetic defect.


 Frank,

I saw one similar to that at a LFS and the owner told me that the original owner had 4 6" natts crampped up in a 30 gal tank. Wondered how they survived in that tank for so long without any deaths or aggression towards each other. Anyways thats cruel.


----------



## acidsurvivor (Feb 7, 2003)

:rock:

Hey Frank if I may ask.

Why do you spell "Piranha" pirana? :smile:


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Because it is easier to spell it this way _pirana_ than this way _piraña_ and since I communicate often between Spanish and English its easier to do it in the language that is native for the name. Piranha the way you spell it, is English and English speaking people sometimes say it purr'anna, which is wrong. It is pee'ron'yah or more correct pih'ron'yah.


----------

